# Holiday Bomb heading out tomorrow!



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

A bomb is headed out tomorrow morning. Can't wait to see the devastation this one brings. lane:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awww, man, couldn't you at least wait till after Christmas?:crutch:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Thought about it... But nope. Some n00b asked for it...


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

hey nobody wants to go to a smoldering pile of rubble for christmas. go ho ho ho yourself. your getting coal!!!!! haha jk. everybody put on your brain buckets!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Bombs away! Looking forward to the aftermath!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Awww Schnippity Schnap!!! Not only a Holiday Bomb, but a n00b Bomb at that! Have you no decency?!?! lol.

This is going to rock, can't wait to see the hit, they better post pics! lol


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmmm... Guess I can't count.
eep:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

A double whammy. This noob is gonna be blasted back into the womb!!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah... Could be going the same way, or someone else may have been flagged...


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahaha, the Cigar Carpet Bomb! I love seeing these, can't wait to see the aftermath!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

In line with your holiday spirit, Erich, I'll be sending out a bomb on monday as well. Pieces of noobs everywhere this week, clean up will be a mess!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Blowed up good


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

jeepthing said:


> Blowed up good


You forgot your picture....


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Erich's a dangerous man! Im still sifting through the rubble!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Scheduled for delivery today according to the USPS...


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Scheduled for delivery today according to the USPS...


 *Everybody Run!!!*


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

:kicknuts:

This is exactly how I felt. I didn't see it coming. I never in my wildest dreams think a bomb was headed in my direction. Not one bit. I feel dumb.








He hit me with a Padilla Hybrid, Nestor Miranda 1989, Ave Maria, DPG Blue, Serie V Maduro and a LP Dirty Rat. I have not smoked any of them. Erich, you're a punk. And to make it worse, he included a letter saying how I'm a pain in the ass on Puff, I push old ladies to the curb and I steal money from the Salvation Army Santas. Honestly, that was a very thoughtful gift by you and I truly appreciate it. Someday we will herf together, until then, more split buys! Thank you Erich. :beerchug:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice haul, what a surprise!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like its a great day for Veeral!!! You deserve it.:hippie:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> :kicknuts:
> 
> This is exactly how I felt. I didn't see it coming. I never in my wildest dreams think a bomb was headed in my direction. Not one bit. I feel dumb.
> 
> ...


That is funny!!! Blasted by your bombing partner!!! Classic!!!!! Way to go Erich:rofl:


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

very nice indeed... gotta love it


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

EricF said:


> That is funny!!! Blasted by your bombing partner!!! Classic!!!!! Way to go Erich:rofl:


Two packages came in today, one from Santa(Zfog) and then I saw this one from Erich and this is what went through my head, "That B*#&@rd!" He got me good.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

SERIOUSLY MAN, I HAVE KIDS AT HOME!!!​
​
Erich, 
This was AWESOME MAN! (my first time being bombed) I had kind of a crappy weekend and didn't have a clue this was coming, it literally made my day. Thanks for the GREAT selection.....Four of which I've been wanting to try and have not had a chance and a lighter that I needed. I feel like it's my birthdayarty: except is is WAY better than anything I usually get on my B-day​
Heres a pic of the destruction: :banana:​


My Father Le Bijou 22
Cain Habano Toro
Ave Maria Robusto
Oliva V Robusto
Arturo Fuente Work of Art Maduro

Ronson Jetlight :smoke:​


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Again, a nice hit by Erich. You will definately enjoy those sticks Mark.

Everyone better watch out for Erich, he is dangerous!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Seriously, who does this Erich kid think he is? All I know is he has great taste and a generous heart! Cheers to that!:beerchug:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Mark I love the ronson that Erich sent me and glad you got one now! Im starting to think he likes to blow things up here in Michigan?


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Great hits, Erich! Way to go, bro! Enjoy those smokes gents. Looks like some nice selections...

BTW, let us know what you guys think of those Ave Marias. I'm still waiting to hear something definitive about those.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

Been wondering how the Ave Maria's are


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

This is Soooo awesome!!! Amazing hit! Way to play it man! lol


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Uh oh... I found another n00b...


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

When will all the madness stop?!


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Termite said:


> SERIOUSLY MAN, I HAVE KIDS AT HOME!!!​
> ​
> Erich,
> This was AWESOME MAN! (my first time being bombed) I had kind of a crappy weekend and didn't have a clue this was coming, it literally made my day. Thanks for the GREAT selection.....Four of which I've been wanting to try and have not had a chance and a lighter that I needed. I feel like it's my birthdayarty: except is is WAY better than anything I usually get on my B-day​
> ...


Well done brother. Great smokes and the elusive Jet Lite. I've been scouring the tri county area looking for a CVS or Walmart that still has em and no luck. Puff one for me.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Uh oh...
0310 0480 0002 6267 5172


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, I can say with 100% certainty, this bomb is not headed towards my address....tents don't have addresses...:mrgreen:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah... you should be safe for a while Veeral.. maybe.


----------



## MurphysLaw (Mar 4, 2010)

nice hits! lucky n00bs!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

*Oh the humanity!!!*
When will it ever stop. HAHA Looks like Erich is in quite the holiday spirit! 
I feel bad for the poor bastage that loses an arm! 
ainkiller:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> *Oh the humanity!!!*
> When will it ever stop. HAHA Looks like Erich is in quite the holiday spirit!
> I feel bad for the poor bastage that loses an arm!
> ainkiller:


I don't. He can still smoke the bombs that don't detonate with the other arm!op2:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Erich is a bombing machine now! When will this madness end!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

:thumb: :thumb: AWESOME!! love it.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I am lucky enough to have been the recipient of this most recent bomb from Erich! Oh my GOD! You have NO IDEA how truly awesome you are, my Brother! I'll post pics when I get to work in the morning, but man I'm excited!

Thanks for these sticks! Pics to come!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Evonnida, thank you so much! I look forward to smoking some of these in the upcoming weeks and over the holidays!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Erich has done it again!!!! Bombing the poor noobs! That opus x stands out with that "x" marked on it! Nice Bomb Erich!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Yessir! That's probably going to be a New Years smoke.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Whoa whoa!!! Man, nice one!!! Hahaha, I really love seeing these threads, makes my day! Good job Erich!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Cattani said:


> Yessir! That's probably going to be a New Years smoke.


Yeah... I hope you enjoy! Still can't believe I bombed a Reds fan.. Oh well. 
Enjoy!:tease:


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I know.........what makes it even worse is I'm also a Yankees fan!


----------

